# baby mex red knee - hows my setup?



## anaconda19 (May 15, 2008)

mexican red knee sling approx 1.2cm legspan. ive got it in a galss jar which is about 10cm diameter and same tall, it has almost an inch of soil, a rock and a small plastic plant. i fed it some small crickets, its made itself a little burrow underneath the stone and it grew so i spose it shed, but cant find the skin. it has a plastic sheet with pin holes in on the top. its sat on a heat mat too.  the questions are, whats your opinions on my setup? what size will it shows some colors? how long till it gets that size? is a few pin holes in the plastic too little air flow? too much humidity? also at what size is it too large for that jar? thanks jake


----------



## smof (May 15, 2008)

That's a big pot for a sling that size, but as long as you're sure it can find its food that shouldn't be a problem. Personally I wouldn't have it standing on a heatmat, I'd have it at the side. If your house is warm enough that you are comfortable then it doesn't really need a heatmat anyway.

One of my B. smithi recently moulted to about 3cm. It's starting to show adult patterns but is still mostly brown. I think they get their colours properly at about 5 or 6 cm.


----------



## radicaldementia (May 16, 2008)

Looks way too humid for a B. Smithi.  They come from a dry environment, and although slings need a little more humidity, definitely not that much.  You should let the substrate dry out and occasionally lightly mist one side of the container.  Also give it much more ventilation.  And unless your room is constantly below 60F, you don't need a heat mat.

Also I doubt it molted, it just got fat.  Slings usually fast before a molt, and their abdomen gets noticeably darker.  B. Smithi are slow growers, so it will be quite a few months and several molts until you get some serious color.


----------



## Tuwin (May 16, 2008)

I would say a bit more substrate in case of a fall especially if your going to let her live in there until the substrate drys out as she will probably try and climb. You will want to keep the substrate really dry.

How is the ventilation in the top plastic? plenty of holes?


----------



## GailC (May 16, 2008)

Get a piece of plastic/fiber glass window screen for the top instead of the plastic wrap and your humidity problems will be solved.
She can stay in that jar for quite a long time, I wouldn't move her until she is noticeably cramped. 
Since smithis aren't really climbers, you can remove the bark and just use a couple large fake leaves for cover. 
My tiny smithi slings are in small baby food jars with one fake leaf for cover and they rarely use it, preferring to sit in the open.


----------



## jukahman (May 16, 2008)

Kinda like your enclosure...but i guess your T is too small for that one...well as long as it can find it's food...Goodluck..


----------



## Crazy0monkey (May 16, 2008)

Your t is way to small for the enclouser and the subtrate is to moist, Just get a small tupperwear thing and try to dry the subtrate out. The  container for that size should only be liek 3x as wide as the t


----------



## Travis K (May 16, 2008)

Yeah WAY TO BIG.  You will have better results with a smaller container, something the size a regular prescription pill bottle.  Heck you could go to the burger joint and get one of the little condiment cups with a lid and that would be great to.


----------



## Crazy0monkey (May 16, 2008)

Just remember to not make ur holes to big or else the sling may escape. Aswell dont make them so small that the hole barley lets air in and out


----------



## Travis K (May 16, 2008)

If I were you I would go to the closest restaurant and get one of those clear condiment cups with a lid and poke holes in the top with a needle.  Fill it half way with peat and add 5 drops of water.


----------



## anaconda19 (May 16, 2008)

*update*

ive added lots more air holes now(half a mm about twenty or so holes), going to leave it in there cos its *eaten *five small crickets since joining me about two weeks ago so its been finding its food. it hasnt climbed at all and its only left the burrow once so i dont think it will hurt itself that way. im gonna just leave substrate to dehydrate unill it is of a suitable humidity, ie a lot dryer and then add less water when i do spray it...       hes lookin healthy as far as i can tell so i will let it live as is and see what happens.   thanks peeps


----------



## Crazy0monkey (May 16, 2008)

it should eb ok a  bit moist as a  sling becasue  thats how he/she will get there water. remember dont feed it 2 much or it migth have problems molting. IV had  to hold back on my gbb a bit, he/she is getting a little chubby lol


----------



## dGr8-1 (May 17, 2008)

@anaconda19

Aren't you glad you signed up with Arachnoboards? You get the best advices from expert hobbyists around the globe. Best of luck to your _B.smithi_.


----------



## anaconda19 (May 17, 2008)

dGr8-1 said:


> @anaconda19
> 
> Aren't you glad you signed up with Arachnoboards? You get the best advices from expert hobbyists around the globe. Best of luck to your _B.smithi_.


oh yea without a doubt the best site ive found, great ppls and great advice. plus the fact i can get info for my mnatids and emperor scorp too.  cheers


----------

